# 2012 TTS timing belt replacement



## Sodde (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm planning on replacing the cambelt on my TTS next weekend, I've ordered all the OEM parts I need including belt, water pump, tensioner, rollers and hardware. I have a pretty extensive set of tools, jacks, axle stands etc and the principle of the job doesn't faze me as I've done several belts on transverse engine vehicles in the past.

I wanted to ask if anyone here had done a TTS belt change and could offer tips or advice on any stage of the belt change that is particular to this vehicle?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Well... I had mine replaced recently, so no hands on experience. What I do know is that at least one mechanic managed to get a crack in the oil sump while supporting the engine. So careful there.

I am curious how a 5 year old belt is looking like. Mine was replaced after 11 years and 80k miles. Hope you'll post a close up picture so I can compare


----------



## Sodde (Jun 1, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> Well... I had mine replaced recently, so no hands on experience. What I do know is that at least one mechanic managed to get a crack in the oil sump while supporting the engine. So careful there.
> 
> I am curious how a 5 year old belt is looking like. Mine was replaced after 11 years and 80k miles. Hope you'll post a close up picture so I can compare


Wow, that's too bad. I hope they replaced the sump for free. I post a pic for you once I'm done. Thanks for your input.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

It wasn't mine, fortunately.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

No need to change any timing belt on my car, all 2.0 petrols turbos post 2010 are on chains with exception of TTs. Only pre 2010 petrols, all TDi's and TT'S need timing belts changed though.

The money difference saved per year from having a diesel instead of a petrol doesn't cover the cost of a new timing belt - never understood attraction of diesels, the fuel filters clog up also.


----------



## Sodde (Jun 1, 2015)

Got the timing belt, water pump, tensioner, belt rollers (2) and auxiliary drive belt changed in around 7 hours start to finish. Kinda slow but I wanted to make sure I didn't damage anything in the process. All parts installed were OEM.
There's nothing really difficult in the process assuming you are familiar with transverse engine belt replacements.

I didn't use an engine frame to support the engine as it seriously affects your access to the front of the engine where all the work is, instead I used a jack with a soft wood block under the engine sump. A note of caution though here, the sump is very thin in places and so I put the block under the front edge rather than the center of the sump.

I also left the engine side of the front engine mount disconnected but still in place. I'd heard from some who where able to remove it but I was hesitant to jack up too far on the sump to attempt complete removal. It would have to be raised up a long way to get it out and I didn't want to stress anything more than I needed to.

The parts I took out all looked good enough to go another 5 years but its all about peace-of-mind in the end.

If anyone needs advice PM me of I'll answer questions via a post.

Next up is a reverse camera...maybe next week!


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Sodde said:


> Got the timing belt, water pump, tensioner, belt rollers (2) and auxiliary drive belt changed in around 7 hours start to finish. Kinda slow but I wanted to make sure I didn't damage anything in the process. All parts installed were OEM.
> There's nothing really difficult in the process assuming you are familiar with transverse engine belt replacements.
> 
> I didn't use an engine frame to support the engine as it seriously affects your access to the front of the engine where all the work is, instead I used a jack with a soft wood block under the engine sump. A note of caution though here, the sump is very thin in places and so I put the block under the front edge rather than the center of the sump.
> ...


Well done - I was going to do it a couple of weeks back but in the end I bottled it and stumped up the extra £250 for the local indie to do it!


----------

